# Song Ideas For Hearse Driver



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey, I've built a horse drawn hearse (which can be seen under the "Ugh finally..." thread under props) and I cant for the life of me figure out a good song for the driver (3-axis skull) I have a set of singing pumpkins infront of him that sing this is halloween before, and I was planning on doing Jacks Lament afterwards... but it turned out to sound too somber (lol isnt that the point of halloween) so do you have any ideas for a solo song that would keep peoples attention and kinda go with the mood set by this is halloween. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

This is a no-brainer!!

The Hearse Song!!

aka - the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62336&highlight=worms


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

lol interesting... I actually like the song but I think little TOTs will get bored of it quickly, even the pogues version, but thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Highway to Hell?
Over the river and through the woods, to granfather's grave we go?
The hearse knows the way, to carry the slain....? Too Dark?
Slick Black Cadillac?
A haunting we will go, a haunting we will go, hi ho the scary oh a haunting we will go!
You drive me gravely?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

hahaha are any of those real though?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Hearse Driver - Os Catalepticos

Here a sample of it here:
Amazon.ca: V1 Billy: Music: Various


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nature trail to Hell?


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

*Oh come on - Let me offer a little help thedudedrummer. How about -*

*Chris De Burgh - Don't Pay The Ferryman Lyrics*

It was late at night on the open road, speeding like a man on the run
A lifetime spent preparing for the journey.
He is closer now and the search is on, reading from a map in the mind:
Yes there's that ragged hill and there's a boat on the river.

And when the rain came down, he heard a wild dog howl
There were voices in the night
(Don't do it!)
Voices out of sight
(Dont't do it!)
Too many men have failed before, whatever you do;

Don't pay the ferryman!
Don't even fix a price!
Don't pay the ferryman
Until he gets you to the other side.

In the rolling mist, then he gets on board, now there'll be no turning back
Beware that hooded old man at the rudder.
And then the lightning flashed and the thunder roared,
and people calling out his name,
And dancing bones that jabbered-and-a-moaned on the water.

And then the ferryman said "There is trouble ahead,
So you must pay me now."
(Don't do it!)
"You must pay me now."
(Don't do it!)
And still that voice came from beyond, whatever you do;

Don't pay the ferryman!
Don't even fix a price!
Don't pay the ferryman
Until he gets you to the other side.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

thedudedrummer,

How about 
Mama I'm Coming Home (Ozzie)
See You On The Otherside (Ozzie)
Dust In The Wind (Kansas)
I Did It My Way (Sinatra)
and from The Big Chill
You Can't Always Get What You Want (Rolling Sones)

Does that help?


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

"I aint got no body"
"Don't fear the reaper"
"Jeepers Creepers"
"When the Saints go marching in"

It all depends, what kind of feel are you going for?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

lol you guys are great! I might just have to change the mood and style of my haunt cuz some of these songs really would be fun... ah thats next years fun! RIght now Im looking for something like jacks lament... mostly just a main singer and little background music... upbeat... yet dark... idk you just have to listen to the song to get what Im talking about. Thanks again for the ideas though... I was also thinking about the last 3/4 of Bohemian Rhapsody lol... seemed like fun to me... but again doesnt match everything else I am doing this year... *tear*


----------



## Skellington (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know a lot about music, but how about

House of the Rising Sun, or 
Magic Carpet Ride

I hope those are the right names of the songs.


----------



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

Bummer... if you weren't trying to entertain little kids I would highly suggest using Cult of the Psychic Fetus's album "Graveyard Sessions." It has a song called "In My Coffin" that is very appropriate, but probably a little somber for little kids. Have you considered anything by The Ghastly Ones? They have some fun rockabilly instrumental stuff that might have the kids dancing.

And now that I've read your last entry, I will resuggest Cult of the Psychic Fetus. The singing is rather monotone, but the background music is very creepy and upbeat.

Oh! You might also check out Creature Feature for some excellent upbeat, Halloween-themed songs that would be loads of fun to listen to in a hearse!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Why not use Jack's Lament then?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

thedudedrummer said:


> hahaha are any of those real though?


2 are real
Slick Black Cadillac- Quiet Riot
Highway to Hell-AC/DC

The rest are filks....kinda like what Weird "AL" Yankovich does!


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Gotta love wierd al! He just needs some halloween songs though! I really want to do Jacks Lament, but its too sad according to my parents (Im only 19 so therye fronting most of the money and still have a say cuz of that lol), but it goes perfectly to my theme because I have this is halloween playing right before... so idk what to do. All of your ideas are awesome and I may use them for next year so thank you so much for your time and effort cuz half of these I have never heard of! Im just looking for less rockish/dance songs I guess. So far I am between dont pay the ferryman, and a few others. Next year perhaps I will do bohemian rhapsody between all my singing characters (8 pumpkins, 3 3-axis skulls, and 3 jaw only skulls)... just cuz it would be quite a site. But if you could think of anything along those lines of jacks lament please tell me. Im sorry to be so picky but I just gotta find something to work with my haunt


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

"Nature Trail to Hell" is a Wierd Al song.
Anyone can filk, just need a band and someone who can sing.

Yeah, it is always good to get as many ideas as you can, even if you file away some for later or possibly put in a maybe file!


----------

